# Hello there . . .



## Computersleuth (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for allowing me to join your forum.

I have a background as a software developer; writing technical specifications and patents.  I am now working on my first (and possibly, only) novel.  My novel covers 350 years of the money trust and how they've brought us to this point in history.  And by the way, if this book has already been written; then please let me know . . . because I can then go do something else.  :-D

The craft of storytelling is new to me; there's a lot I need to learn to do it well.


I almost forgot . . . my name is Dave.  I look forward to chatting with you . . .


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave welcome to 'our' forum, now you have joined us. In some ways all stories have been written, none of them the way you would write them. Do you seriously expect people here to discourage you from writing? Distract you maybe ...


----------



## Computersleuth (Mar 19, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> Hi Dave welcome to 'our' forum, now you have joined us. In some ways all stories have been written, none of them the way you would write them. Do you seriously expect people here to discourage you from writing? Distract you maybe ...



Hi Olly,  Thanks for your welcome.

My novel looks to be a rather large undertaking.  It is something I feel a need to write; rather than something I want to do.  It has a message that needs to be told - I truly believe this.

As for distractions . . . well, I am easily distracted by beautiful women.  :-D


----------



## Gumby (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave, welcome!  Your story sounds interesting. I love your avatar, too.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 19, 2011)

> My novel looks to be a rather large undertaking.


Believe me if you do it thoroughly it will be, you will also get considerable satisfaction from it, after the frustration.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 20, 2011)

Greetings, Dave! Welcome to the forums! :hi:


----------



## Nickie (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Dave.



Nickie


----------



## Patrick (Mar 20, 2011)

Computersleuth said:


> Hi Olly,  Thanks for your welcome.
> 
> My novel looks to be a rather large undertaking.  It is something I feel a need to write; rather than something I want to do.  It has a message that needs to be told - I truly believe this.
> 
> As for distractions . . . well, I am easily distracted by beautiful women.  :-D



I am not quite sure Olly would consider himself a beautiful woman. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Computersleuth (Apr 6, 2011)

Nickie said:


> Welcome to the forums, Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> Nickie


 
Hi Nickie,  I like your website.  And your novels look interesting.  Since I'm developing an historical fiction (although not a romance) novel, we may have something (of writing) in common.

Thanks for your welcome.  

- Dave


----------



## Computersleuth (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your warm welcome.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, Dave! That's a great avatar and it sounds like a really relevant book.

Considering your book this video might interest you. It's long but it's thorough. Chances are good that if you're writing the book you're writing you've probably already seen it or heard of it anyway. (No I'm not affiliated with the research firm that did it, they don't give me kickbacks either, misers.) Stansberry Research

Anyway, as has been said we're great at distraction here but we'll try to help you get the book written, too.  Welcome.

~Foxee


----------



## Computersleuth (Apr 6, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Hi, Dave! That's a great avatar and it sounds like a really relevant book.
> 
> Considering your book this video might interest you. It's long but it's thorough. Chances are good that if you're writing the book you're writing you've probably already seen it or heard of it anyway. (No I'm not affiliated with the research firm that did it, they don't give me kickbacks either, misers.) Stansberry Research
> 
> ...



Thank you, Foxee.  And I am so glad to meet you.  

I listened to it a few months ago.  I do agree with most everything he says in his recording.  For our present predicament, we need look no further than Argentina's currency collapse around the year 2000.  . . .  Except, Argentinians had the dollar to fall back on.  I think that our collapse will be different in that regard.

- Dave


----------



## Foxee (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree, figured it sounded like something that went along with your book. See you on the forums.


----------

